# 2018 Tour of Utah - Best stages to ride ahead of the field and watch?



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I've ridden stages (or parts of them) for various races over the years, but this will be my first time for Utah. I live near Salt Lake City. Anyone;

a) know the routes for any stages (as often there's one or two most likely routes between each start-finish, so could be the same as previous years?)
b) recommend any particular stages which would be top of your list to ride a few hours ahead of the teams and then sit down in the shade to watch the teams ride past?

Last year I did Tour of California, the Women's one at least, and did around Lake Tahoe, which was absolutely one of my best days riding ever. We tried to do the next stage, but the weather was a lot colder than forecast, which meant we didnt have warm enough gear ... rode 2 hrs, and couldnt feel any fingers or toes, so went back to the hotel.

Thanks.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

A very popular but tough one is the Penultimate stage which starts at Park City and ends at Snowbird resort.
https://www.tourofutah.com/experience/ultimate-challenge/


----------

